# Michael Beckwith



## D. Paul (Aug 24, 2009)

I had never heard of this guy before but I happened to see him on a video called _The Secret_. I apologize for his message title.

In this message [video=google;-8185299094580391150]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8185299094580391150[/video]

he speaks the exact same phraseology I used to hear in a church I attended. It's the same thing WordFaith Jackals spout. 

*IF* you take (or waste) the time to listen to this, grab a barf bag.

There's a name for his heresy. It's ___________


----------

